# Kato N Gauge Unitrack to "std" N guage track metal joiners?



## Grand_National (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi.
I'm not familiar with Kato N Gauge Unitrack.
I don't have any and do not plan on getting any std pieces, but I'm looking at a Kato single truss bridge part# 20434.
I looks like the plastic clips which connect the Unitrack can be removed (or maybe they don't have to be) and regular metal joiners are in place to attach the track to "regular" N guage track.

Is this correct? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I think what you are proposing would work, but I am not positive. However, Kato makes an adapter track designed for exactly what you are proposing. It is Kato Part number 20-045, and it is available here: Kato N 20045 2-7/16" Straight Conversion Unitrack (2) at 3.89 for a two piece pack.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, most roadbed track can be connected to regular track simply by removing the clip (in some cases), or cutting / filing it off.

Given the huge variety of bridge kits out there, it seems to me to be a lot more work than just getting a bridge that isn't associated with a roadbed track system. Bridge kits are simple, and can be assembled by a novice in an evening.


----------



## Grand_National (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

My late friend pulled the Kato fishplates off and used normal Peco fishplates to connect to Peco flex track. Voila!


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Grand_National said:


> Hi.
> I'm not familiar with Kato N Gauge Unitrack.
> I don't have any and do not plan on getting any std pieces, but I'm looking at a Kato single truss bridge part# 20434.
> I looks like the plastic clips which connect the Unitrack can be removed (or maybe they don't have to be) and regular metal joiners are in place to attach the track to "regular" N guage track.
> ...


Hi GN,

Yes, the plastic clips can be removed from the truss bridge. And Atlas code 80 track can be directly connected to the Kato code 80 track with either Kato or Atls Joiners.

I did this exact same thing on a layout I built close to 20 years ago already. Still have the layout


----------

